# Links > Tutorials >  Mini vpn tutorial σε mikrotik για internet to awmn

## nikolas_350

Αρχικά το ζητούμενο ήταν η δυνατότητα για απομακρυσμένη παρακολούθηση- διαχείριση του κόμβου μέσω internet αλλά γιατί να μην έχουμε πρόσβαση σε όλο το δίκτυο του awmn μαζί μας στις διακοπές μέσω vpn.

----------


## nikolas_350

Κλασικά εικονογραφημένα για stand alone client σε win pc

----------


## bedrock

Φίλε nikola μόνο την 1723 ανοίγουμε απτό router της dsl μας?? Και αυτή είναι tcp ή udp?

Eπίσης και χωρίς να έχουμε τα pap και chap προεπιλεγμένα παίζει....

----------


## nikolas_350

Pap & chap δεν είναι αναγκαία αρκεί να είναι και από τις 2 πλευρές το ίδιο. 
Η 1723 είναι tcp δες στο manual του mikrotik σελ. 314

PPTP traffic uses TCP port 1723 and IP protocol GRE (Generic Routing Encapsulation, IP protocol ID 47), as assigned by the Internet Assigned Numbers Authority (IANA). PPTP can be used with most firewalls and routers by enabling traffic destined for TCP port 1723 and protocol 47 traffic to be routed through the firewall or router.

----------


## bedrock

Διάβασα κάπου ότι χρειάζεται και την 500 πόρτα...

Δυστυχώς δεν μου παίζει ... Κάτι με το port forward έχει να κάνει..

----------


## nikolas_350

Δοκίμασε αρχικά με dmz και όχι με port forward .
Έτσι διαφανώς θα περνάνε όλα τα πρωτόκολλα στο mt ενώ μπορείς να έχεις καλύτερο έλεγχο και σε port forward και σε firewall και να έχεις και logs για την κίνηση των πακέτων.
Δες στο mt εάν έχεις rules στο firewall .
Όταν καλείς την σύνδεση το mt δέχεται την κλήση (dial in);

----------


## bedrock

Βασικά ο vpn server στο mt έχει δοκιμαστεί απο pc εντός του awmn...

Θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να παίξει σαν dmz !Αυτό πως μπορώ να το υλοποιήσω διότι δεν το έχω ξανακάνει?....

----------


## nikolas_350

Μόνο εάν το έχει σαν επιλογή ο dsl router σου.
Αλλιώς επειδή στο port 1723 εκτός από το [proto 6 tcp] θέλει και το [proto 47 gre] δες μήπως στα περνάει επιλέγοντας both στο είδος του πρωτοκόλλου.
Τι dsl router έχεις ;

----------


## bedrock

jetspeed 520i...Το είχα κατανού για το gre 47 και κάπου διάβασα στο adslgr ότι υποστηρίζει...

----------


## nikolas_350

Επίσης στο ip / firewall / service port να είναι ενεργοποιημένα .

----------


## bedrock

Eίναι !  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> Όταν καλείς την σύνδεση το mt δέχεται την κλήση (dial in);


Εάν δέχεται την κλήση θα σου ανοίξει έστω και στιγμιαία ένα νέο interface.

----------


## EOS

[quote=nikolas_350]


> Όταν καλείς την σύνδεση το mt δέχεται την κλήση (dial in);


Εάν δέχεται την κλήση θα σου ανοίξει έστω και στιγμιαία ένα νέο interface.[/quote:0dd57]

εάν δημιουργεί στιγμιαία ένα νέο Interface και μετά αμέσως κάνει disconnect τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## bedrock

ip διευθυνσιοδότηση.,..

----------


## nikolas_350

Σε pptp vpn με 2 mikrotik Αθήνα – Θεσσαλονίκη που είναι στημένο και δοκιμασμένο για πάνω από 2 μήνες , μετά από ένα περιστασιακό πρόβλημα του provider σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί εμφανίζοντας το πρόβλημα που αναφέρει ο Eos. 
Παρά τις προσπάθειες που έγιναν, το πρόβλημα παραμένει με άγνωστη αιτία .
Για ότι νεότερο θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## nikolas_350

Τελικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με reset στο dsl router της Θεσσαλονίκης (στο μόνο μηχάνημα που δεν είχα πρόσβαση ).
Παίζοντας όμως με τις ρυθμίσεις είδα ότι πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένο το Νat και το pptp PassThrough στα dsl router (linksys wag54gx2 & wag54g)

Κατά την διάρκεια του προβλήματος και με την υποψία ότι οφείλεται στο forwarding του πρωτοκόλλου pptp , δοκιμάσθηκε με επιτυχία μια l2tp σύνδεση η οποία είναι και secure.

Η διαφορά με το pptp όσο αφορά τις πόρτες και τα πρωτόκολλα 
L2TP traffic uses UDP protocol for both control and data packets. UDP port 1701 is used only for link establishment, further traffic is using any available UDP port (which may or may not be 1701). This means that L2TP can be used with most firewalls and routers (even with NAT) by enabling UDP traffic to be routed through the firewall or router.

----------


## pathfinder

Ξερει κανεις πως μπορει ο χρηστης που κανει dialin για PPTP απο ιντερνετ να τον βλεπω μέσα σε games.... εννοω προφανως να προωθουνται τα Broadcast packets μεσα απο το PPTP VPN??

----------


## antoniosk

Εκανα ολες τις ρυθμισεις που χρειαζεται το ADSL router (Linksys WAG345G) και ο μικρτοτικ ρουτερ (routerboard), αλλα δεν συνδεεται, καμμία αντιδραση οταν προσπαθω να συνδεθω.

Φοβαμαι οτι ισως ειναι καποια ρυθμιση που εχει σχεση με ΙΡ, το DMZ εχει .94 που ειναι η πορτα που βλεπω τον ΜΤ ρουτερ απο το σπιτι.

Στο PPP Secret εχω local .93 (την ΙΡ του ADSL router) και remote .92 (μια τυχαια κενη).

Oπως ειπα οταν προσπαθω να συνδεθω δεν γινεται τιποτα στον ΜΤ router. Αν απο την αλλη βαλω την ΙΡ του VPN του συλλογου δουλευει κανονικα  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> Στο PPP Secret εχω local .93 (την ΙΡ του ADSL router) και remote .92 (μια τυχαια κενη).


Νομίζω πως εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα σου.
Δεν μπορείς να έχεις στον vpn server ip που ανήκει σε άλλο device.
Δοκίμασε να δόσης ip στο PPP Secret για local και remote που είναι έξω από τα κομμένα υποδίκτυα .
Π.χ. σε μένα έχω
Ap. 10.x.x.0/26…... ( 10.x.x.0 – 63 )
Lan 10.x.x.64/26…. (10.x.x.64 - 12 :: 
Bb1 10.x.x.129/29..(10.x.x.129 – 135 )

PPP Secret local 10.x.x.137 (για όλους τους vpn clients).
PPP Secret remote 10.x.x.138 – 10.x.x.142 static ή μέσα από pool.
Απλά το υπολογίζω σαν υποδίκτυα ( με 8 ή 16 Ips ) χωρίς να το έχω κόψει σε κάποιο interface.

Pathfinder
Εάν και δεν ασχολούμαι με παιχνίδια , κάποιοι πελάτες μου είχαν πει πως μπορούσαν να παίξουν κανονικά μέσα από το vpn μου.

----------


## antoniosk

Δοκιμασα να παρακαμμψω τον adsl router καιν να παω κατετθειαν στην εισοδο του ΜΤ ρουτερ και δουλεψε.

Μου λες παραπανω οτι πρεπει να βαλω ΙΡ Local και remote καποιες ασχετες εκτος αυτων που εχω μοιρασει??

Εχω κανει τις ρυθμισεις για τον ADSL ρουτερ, για το vpn server στο mikrotik και για το vpn connections στα Windows XP, οχι για vpn client στο mikrotik και τα υπολοιπα. Χρειαζονται και τα υπολοιπα??

----------


## nikolas_350

> Μου λες παραπανω οτι πρεπει να βαλω ΙΡ Local και remote καποιες ασχετες εκτος αυτων που εχω μοιρασει?


όταν βάζω ip μέσα από το υποδίκτυο του lan μπορώ να δω όλο το awmn αλλά όχι τα δικά μου μηχανήματα .




> Εχω κανει τις ρυθμισεις για τον ADSL ρουτερ, για το vpn server στο mikrotik και για το vpn connections στα Windows XP, οχι για vpn client στο mikrotik και τα υπολοιπα. Χρειαζονται και τα υπολοιπα??


Όχι.
Θα το χρειαζόσουν εάν ήθελες να κάνεις ένα vpn με mikrotik για να συνδέσεις ένα υποκατάστημα με τα κεντρικά ή για μία άλλη ασύρματη κοινότητα με το awmn.




> Δοκιμασα να παρακαμμψω τον adsl router και να παω κατευθείαν στην εισοδο του ΜΤ ρουτερ και δουλεψε.


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς, πως το έκανες ;

----------


## antoniosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antoniosk
> 
> Δοκιμασα να παρακαμμψω τον adsl router και να παω κατευθείαν στην εισοδο του ΜΤ ρουτερ και δουλεψε.
> 
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς, πως το έκανες ;


Με το VPN εβαλα να συνδεθω στο .94 που ειναι η πορτα του ΜΤ ρουτερ που βλεπω απο το σπιτι μου και το VPN συνδεθηκε κανονικα. 

Το βασικο μου προβλημα ειναι οτι με τις κανονικες ρυθμισεις μεσω του ADSL ρουτερ δεν γινεται τιποτα, παραμενει σαν νεκρο.

----------


## nikolas_350

Άρα συνδέθηκες τοπικά .
Αυτό δείχνει ότι είναι σωστές οι ρυθμίσεις σου στο mikrotik αλλά ιντερνετικά δεν προωθούνται σωστά τα πακέτα σου προς το mt.

Τι ρυθμίσεις έχεις στο dsl router; Τι router είναι ;
Καμιά φορά το έχω δει ότι το router ‘κολλάει’ και εκτός από το dmz μπορεί να χρειάζεται και port forward την 1723 tcp προς το mt .

Όσο για της Ip που θα μοιράσεις το πρόβλημα είναι ότι π.χ. για το υποδίκτυο του lan έχεις pref. source την ip του mt. Όταν στήνετε η vpn σύνδεση δημιουργείτε ένα νέο interface με gateway την ip του vpn server (local). Εάν αυτά τα δύο είναι στο ίδιο υποδικτύο μπερδεύεται και δεν ξέρει από πού να περάσει τα routes για το συγκεκριμένο subnet . Σε σένα τώρα δουλεύει γιατί συνδέεσαι τοπικά και έτσι και αλλιώς έχεις gateway το mt σου.

----------


## antoniosk

λοιπον εβαλα στο υπολογιστη στο σπιτι gateway .93 που ειναι το ADSL router και στο ΜΤ local .92 που ειναι μεσα στο δικτυο του ΜΤ, remote .202 που ειναι εκτος του δικτιου του ΜΤ και φαινεται να δουλευει. Δουλευει και το αναποδο........

To ADSL router ειναι Linksys WAG354G.

----------


## antoniosk

Τελικα απο το ADSL router δεν μπορει να περασει τιποτα. Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως φταιει καθως εχει και DMZ enabled και port forwarding.

Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχω ακούσει πως Provider σαν την otenet έχουν κλειστές κάποιες πόρτες για λόγους ασφάλειας. Εάν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα μπορείς να το αλλάξεις μέσα από τον λογαριασμό σου (my.otenet.gr)

Μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις τα log στο linksys για να δεις εάν έρχονται τα request από το inet.Το ίδιο μπορείς να κάνεις και στο mt μέσα από το ip / firewall / filter rules και να κάνεις add chain input-action log, για να δεις εάν προωθούνται τα request από το dsl router.
Με όλα αυτά που ακούω πάντως αρχίζω να αισθάνομαι τυχερός με την forthnet που έχω.

Σου εύχομαι ο καινούργιος χρόνος να σε βρει με ένα vpn που να δουλεύει.

----------


## antoniosk

και εγω forthnet εχω

έβαλα τα logs στο Linksys και ειδα οτι κανει φτανουν, πηρα τα παρακατω αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως σημαινουν

2006-12-31T15:11:57+02:00 TCP: From: 213.5.161.19:2055 To: 10.2.34.94:1723
2006-12-31T15:11:59+02:00 TCP: From: 194.219.190.18:4047 To: 10.2.34.94:135
2006-12-31T15:12:00+02:00 ip_nat_pptp.c:tcp_help: entering
2006-12-31T15:12:06+02:00 ip_nat_pptp.c:tcp_help: entering

Το 213.5.161.19 ειναι η συνδεση μεσω VPN του συλογου που εβγαινα στο ιντερνετ, το 194.219.190.18 δεν ξερω τι ειναι. Μετα εχει κατι αλλα που δεν τα καταλαβαινω.

Τι αλλο να κανω δεν ξερω........

----------


## nikolas_350

Η σύνδεση σου με την forthnet έχει μια ιντερνετική wan ip. (απλά αυτή αλλάζει συχνά για αυτό φτιάχνουμε το λογαριασμό στο dyndns)
Εάν αυτή την βάλεις στον explorer, σου ανοίγει η σελίδα του webbox; 
Το ίδιο μπορείς να κάνεις και στο winbox (από την στιγμή που έχεις dmz προωθεί και την 8291) για να δεις εάν το mt μπορεί να βγει στο inet.

Απλά να αναφέρω ότι κάποια στιγμή σε δοκιμές που κάναμε, είχαμε βάλει 2 dsl στο mt με multi path gateway και δεν ήταν προσβασημος από το inet. (μάλλον λόγο ασυμμετρίας)
Αυτό το λέω γιατί εάν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις και το vpn της acn στο mt.

Στο route του mt έχεις destination 0.0.0.0/0 gateway την ip του dsl router;

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Διαβαζοντας τον οδηγο να προτεινω τα εξης κι εγω με τη σειρα μου
Στο profile του pptp καλο ειναι το default oxi default-encryption
Eπιπλεον δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να γινει dmz ενεργοποιειτε το pptp passthrough στο dsl router
Στο local address καλο ειναι να βαζεται απο subnet διαφορετικο του 10.χ.χ.χ subnet πχ 192.168.χ.χ ετσι θα εχετε καλυτερη δυνατοτητα ρυθμισης του qos και του firewall χωρις να τα μπερδεψετε
Στο interface προσθετετε ανα χρηστη pptp-server με username το αντιστοιχο που του εχετε δωσει στα ppp secrets

Αυτα.  ::

----------


## PIT

Οταν το mt ειναι πανω στο inet κατευθειαν, με static ip τι διαφορες υπαρχουν στην παραμετροποιηση?

----------


## nikolas_350

@ NiKoSaEi
Ευχαριστώ για της παρατηρήσεις σου.
Dmz είχα κάνει προς το MT γιατί ήθελα από εκεί να κάνω όλα τα port forwarding, όχι μόνο για την λειτουργία του vpn.

@ pit
Νομίζω πως μπορείς να κάνεις 
A) Χρήση 1 wan static ip , nat & ip στο adsl router από το lan subnet του ΜΤ.
Απλά παραλείπεις το dynDns.

B) Χρήση static ip από το subnet που σου έχει αποδώσει ο isp στην lan του adsl & MT router (καλό θα ήταν να είναι σε ξεχωριστό interface από το lan με 10.x.x.x αν και μπορείς να δηλώσεις 2 subnet στο ίδιο interface με Vlan)
Θα πρέπει να κάνεις Masquerade με out interface την lan του adsl router για να βλέπει internet το ΜΤ.

----------


## vleon

Ευχαριστώ αγαπητέ nikolas κι εγώ με την σειρά μου, για τον πολύτιμο οδηγό σου.
Θα παρακαλούσα όμως για μια μικρή βοήθεια/διευκρίνηση.

Χρειάζομαι την πλήρη σύνδεση δύο σημείων που έχουν mikrotik. Έφτιαξα λοιπόν το vpn και το bridge όπως ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφεις στις οδηγίες σου, και στα δυο mikrotikια. Λειτουργεί για λίγο, αλλά μετά από ένα/δυο λεπτά και τα δυο mikrotikια κάνουν restart.

Προφανώς κάτι φταίει αλλά το μυαλό μου δεν πάει...
Μπορείς εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος να βοηθήσει;

υπόχρεος...

----------


## vleon

Τελικά έλυσα το πρόβλημα ακολουθώντας άλλο τρόπο.

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikolas_350

Αν και τότε του το είχα δοκιμάσει σε Αθήνα – Θεσσαλονίκη εκτός awmn δεν είχα τέτοιο πρόβλημα ίσως να σε βοηθήσουν …
Το vpn είναι pptp ή l2tp, το έχει δοκιμάσει και με τα 2; (κάπου έχει γραφτεί ότι το l2tp δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα με restart αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σε πια περίπτωση.
Τι έκδοση mt έχεις και στα δυο ακρα; Είναι με quaqqa; (επίσης κάτι έχει πάρει το αυτί μου σε σχέση με τα pptp)
Μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις στα log για ppp, pptp, l2tp μήπως δεις εκεί κάτι που να δε βοηθήσει .

Edit : Δεν μας γράφεις και τι έκανες και που ήταν το πρόβλημα .

----------


## B52

Τα pptp εχουν ενα προβλημα με ασυμμετριες, τα l2tp αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι για να κανει connect πρεπει να δωσεις στο dial την ip του link που "μπαινει" στον αλλο router και οχι της eth, αυτο ειναι ενα prob γιατι αν πεσει το Link δεν "γυρναει" απο αλλου το vpn.
Oλα αυτα σε 2,9 μπρικι, αν εχει βρει καποιος καποια λυση σε αυτο ειναι καλοδεχουμενη....

----------


## JB172

Αυτό που έχουμε παρατηρήσει με τον Acinonyx, με l2tp σε mtik 2.9.27 & quagga όταν πέσει το link κολλάει ο router.

----------


## vleon

Αγαπητοί μου, ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας.
Αν και έχω βρει λύση στο πρόβλημα, παρόλα αυτά ας το αναλύσουμε μήπως και βοηθήσουμε στο μέλλον κάποιον άλλον.
Το vpn το χτίσαμε με pptp πρωτόκολλο. 
Το ένα mt είναι version 2.9.6 ενώ το άλλο είναι 3.10.
Το κανάλι το χτίσαμε πάνω από internet.
Με l2tp δεν δοκίμασα γιατί νόμιζα ότι θα ήταν δυσκολότερο.
Πάντως το σύμπτωμα ήταν ότι ενώ λειτουργούσαν κανονικά μετά από λίγο κάνανε restart και τα δύο. Εκτιμώ ότι έφταιγε το bridge.

Τώρα για να κάνω αυτό που ήθελα, ακολούθησα διαφορετικό δρόμο και έκανα τα εξής.
Έχτισα το pptp link μεταξύ των δύο mt. 
Έβαλα στο καθένα από ένα static route με το δίκτυο του απέναντι και gateway την ip του απέναντι άκρου του pptp link.
Έβαλα στο firewall-->nat επίσης από δύο κανόνες masquerade, τα δύο δίκτυα. Με έναν κανόνα στο κάθε άκρο δεν μου δούλεψε (αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος, γιατί μετά από τις δεκάδες δοκιμές...). 
Μετά από αυτά, μπορώ και συνδέομαι από οποιοδήποτε pc του ενός δικτύου σε οποιοδήποτε pc του άλλου δικτύου και αντίστροφα.

Αν ενδιαφέρει να φτιάξω κάποιο doc όπως του nikolas.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ο οδηγός μου ήταν πιστή μεταφορά ενός οδηγού που υπήρχε τότε στο manual της mikrotik. Μάλλον είναι απαρχαιωμένος 
Τώρα δεν βλέπω ούτε eoip ούτε bridge
http://www.mikrotik.com/testdocs/ros/3.0/vpn/pptp.php

μόνο ένα proxy APR.
Finally, the proxy APR must be enabled on the 'Office' interface:


```
interface ethernet> set Office arp=proxy-arp
```

και ο costas43gr μου είχε πει πως στην σύνδεση με το χωριό του είχε παραλείψει τα eoip & bridge

@ vleon
Από την στιγμή που σου δούλεψε και μπορεί να βοηθήσει και κάποιους άλλους στο μέλλον φυσικά και να ανεβάσεις ένα οδηγό how to. 

Τα διπλά masquerade με προβληματίζουν λίγο.

----------


## kinglyr

Vleon μπορείς να μας πεις πως το έκανες to L2TP/IPSEC να παίξει ?
(ελπίζω να μην μπήκες στο φόρουμ μόνο και μόνο για να πάρεις γνώση και μετά πουφ! εξαφανίστηκες...  ::  )

Αν κανείς άλλος το έχει καταφέρει μπορεί να μας πει τις πόρτες που χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις στο DSL modem και αν είναι TCP ή UDP?
(έχω ανοίξει τις UDP 1701, UDP 500 & UDP 4500 αλλά τίποτα ρε γμτ...  ::  
Μου βγάζει Σφάλμα 792: Η προσπάθεια σύνδεσης L2TP απέτυχε διότι έληξε το χρονικό όριο της σύνδεσης...)
Ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχω αλλάξει 3 dsl router και επειδή βαριέμαι να ασχολούμαι με τα τερτίπια του port forwarding, pptp PassThrough, firewall σε κάθε ένα από αυτά, απλά κάνω dmz.
Από την μια εκθέτουμε τον router στο internet αλλά από την άλλη έχουμε ευκολότερη παραμετροποίηση firewall, port forwarding, queues, log στο mikrotik. 
Εάν έχεις otenet μην ξεχάσεις να ανοίξεις της πόρτες στον provider.

----------


## kinglyr

Νίκο δεν έχω otenet αλλά forthnet αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι και στην forthnet πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο να στις ανοίξουν... κανείς άλλος με forthnet που έχει καταλάβει το ίδιο πράγμα?  ::  (δλδ ότι είναι "κλειστές" οι UDP 1701, 500, 4500 έτσι ώστε να μην μπορείς να κάνεις L2TP?)

Ερώτηση: Υπάρχει τρόπος να τσεκάρεις αν ο provider σου έχει "κλειστές" πόρτες και ποιες? (δοκίμασα όλα τα online tools για να κάνεις port scan και μερικά downloaded software tools για το ίδιο πράγμα αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω συμπέρασμα...  ::  )
Υπάρχει κάποιο tool που είναι σε server - client μορφή και το στήνεις μέσα στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο και πας σε μια άλλη DSL και τρέχεις το client στην internetική IP και σου δείχνει ποιες πόρτες είναι ανοιχτές?

----------


## nikolas_350

Και εγώ forhnet έχω και πέρυσι που είχα βάλει την γραμμή τους είχα κάνει την ιδία ερώτηση και είχαν πει πώς δεν εφαρμόζουν κανενός είδους firewall.
Εάν θες να ανοίξω ένα L2TP service να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή .

----------


## tritsako

Ακολουθώντας τις οδηγειες του nikolas_350 για την δημιουργία VPN server (PPTP) από Internet προς awmn, έχω δύο θέματα:

1) μπορώ να κάνω δοκιμή το VPN Server (στο MT) από το εσωτεριό μου δύκτιο;

2) επειδή δεν έχω πρόσβαση από εκτός δυκτίου μου,μπορει κάποιος να κάνει δοκιμή και να συνδεθεί στο VPN Server από το Internet στο παρακάτω:
DynDNS : http://tritsakogallery.ath.cx
Usr/Pass : awmn
και να μας πεί (εδώ ή με PM) αν δουλεύει;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## nikolas_350

1 Ναι φυσικά. Αυτό είναι το εύκολο. 
2 Δεν απαντάει ο server αλλά ούτε σε φτάνω με trace, ping
Το tritsakogallery.ath.cx o dns το ξέρει πάντως

----------


## tritsako

Τότε κάτι δεν έχω κάνει σωστά στο MT και δεν δουλεύει ο server.
Στο DSL modem πάντως, έχω βάλει Virtual servers για τα port 1723 και 1460 βλέποντας την IP VPN Server που είναι δηλωμένει μέσα στο PPP secrets session του MT.

Επειδή δεν δουλέυει όυτε από μέσα, υπάρχει καμία ιδέα τι μπορέι να φτάιει?  ::

----------


## tritsako

> Ακολουθώντας τις οδηγειες του nikolas_350 για την δημιουργία VPN server (PPTP) από Internet προς awmn, έχω δύο θέματα:
> 
> 1) μπορώ να κάνω δοκιμή το VPN Server (στο MT) από το εσωτεριό μου δύκτιο;(ΟΚ)
> 
> 2) επειδή δεν έχω πρόσβαση από εκτός δυκτίου μου,μπορει κάποιος να κάνει δοκιμή και να συνδεθεί στο VPN Server από το Internet στο παρακάτω:
> DynDNS : http://tritsakogallery.ath.cx
> Usr/Pass : awmn
> και να μας πεί (εδώ ή με PM) αν δουλεύει;


To VPN τελικά δούλεψε από το εσωτερικό δύκτιο  ::  
Πρός το παρων η πρόσβαση είναι για ένα χρήστη.
Θα μπορούσε τώρα κάποιος να κάνει τεστ από το Internet;

----------


## nikolas_350

Δυστυχώς δεν φτάνω σε σένα.
Μόνο μια φορά μου άνοιξε η σελίδα τού gallery.

----------


## nikolas_350

Χθες δοκίμαζα από Forthnet
Σήμερα από otenet φτάνω αλλά…
Δοκίμασα και με “απαραίτητη κρυπτογράφηση δεδομένων” και χωρίς.

----------


## tritsako

Στο DSL Modem, ενεργοποίησησα την DMZ, νομίζω ότι το έχω κάνει σωστά....

Από μέσα πάντως, παίζει άψογα!!!!! Μπράβο Νίκο, πολύ καλό tutorial.

----------


## kinglyr

oxi,
τώρα που το δοκιμάζω δεν σου δουλεύει από έξω...

έβαλες port forward 1723 *TCP* στην IP του mikrotik?

----------


## tritsako

Αν λες για το DSL Modem, ναι.
Αλλά μπορεί να φτέει και η  ::  σύνδεση με το Internet.........

----------


## nikolas_350

> Αλλά μπορεί να φτέει και η  σύνδεση με το Internet.........


Και εκεί που χάζευα κάτι βιντεάκια στο gallery τσουπ … πάει η σύνδεση.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο σχετικό ή άσχετο είναι με το vpn πάντως η γραμμή σου δεν μας τα λέει πολύ καλά.
Και από οτε και forthnet φτάνει (μπαίνει) μέχρι tellas.aix.gr [195.130.89.19] και μετά τίποτα.

----------


## tritsako

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tritsako
> 
> Αλλά μπορεί να φτέει και η  σύνδεση με το Internet.........
> 
> 
> Και εκεί που χάζευα κάτι βιντεάκια στο gallery τσουπ … πάει η σύνδεση.
> Δεν ξέρω πόσο σχετικό ή άσχετο είναι με το vpn πάντως η γραμμή σου δεν μας τα λέει πολύ καλά.
> Και από οτε και forthnet φτάνει (μπαίνει) μέχρι tellas.aix.gr [195.130.89.19] και μετά τίποτα.



Σωστά......έχει σχέση.
φένεται ότι το όλο configuration είναι σωστά για το VPN (αλλά και το link).

Η γραμμή μου στην Tellas δεν πάει καλά..... Την τελευταία φορα που πήρα τους τεχνικούς (μετά από τις πολλές) μου ειπαν ".....μμμμμμμμ δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τί μπορεί να φτέει"  ::  
Μήπως σας θημίζει κάποια διαφήμιση;

Άν έχει και καποιος αλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, τοτε υποθέτω ότι έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τους DNS server τους (ή και κάτι άλλο).

----------


## gmavro

Καλησπερα 

Πριν λιγο καιρο ειχα φτιαξει καποιο pptp server πανω σε ενα mk που ηταν στον κομβο μου , εκει ειχα επανω και το pppoe τις dsl μου και το λαν μου .... Το pptp στηθηκε για να μπορω να δωσω λιγο νετ στον αδελφο μου που ειναι client σε εναν στο awmn και ολλα επεζαν μια χαρα . Απο προχθες για καποιον ασχετο λογο ενω προσπαθει ο client και κανει establize το connection στον server , δεν γινεται register και ετσι πεφτει . 
Εχετε υποψιν σας τι μπορει να γινεται ? 

ip local και remote εχω δωσει ασχετες με αυτες που εχω με το awmn . 

επισης και απο την μια μερια ειναι ταρατσοpc με μικροτικ 3,20 και απο την αλλη router board με 3,20 ....

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## litrotis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Όπως και οι υπόλοιποι έστησα το PPTP με βάση των οδηγό. Το έκανα enable, έβαλα secrets και άνοιξα την πόρτα του adsl router.
Τελικά συνδέθηκα και έβλεπα σελίδες του awmn και το δοκίμασαν και φίλοι μου και δούλευε.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όποιος συνδεθεί βλέπει όλο το awmn έκτος από το δικό μου local. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει ping σε κανένα μηχάνημα μου.
Έχει να κάνει με το routing;
Στα secrets στην θέση routes πρέπει να ορίσω κάτι;
Στις Local και remote έχω δώσει ip από το class μου;
Όταν δίνω μία 10.0.0.* τότε βλέπω τα local αλλά δεν βλέπω awmn.
Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει;

----------


## nikolas_350

Εάν οι ip που έχεις δώσει σε Local και remote είναι από το subnet του lan σου τότε συμβαίνει αυτό που είπες.
Μπορείς να δώσεις ip από το c class σου που όμως δεν ανήκουν σε άλλο subnet και όλα θα δουλεύουν κανονικά.

----------


## litrotis

> Εάν οι ip που έχεις δώσει σε Local και remote είναι από το subnet του lan σου τότε συμβαίνει αυτό που είπες.
> Μπορείς να δώσεις ip από το c class σου που όμως δεν ανήκουν σε άλλο subnet και όλα θα δουλεύουν κανονικά.


ευχαριστώ πολύ.
είχες δίκιο, ήταν το μονο που δεν δοκίμασα.

----------


## jkarabas

Προσπαθώ να το υλοποιήσω αλλά το DMZ δεν μου δουλεύει γιατί?????? Έκανα ακριβώς αυτά που αναφόρονται στον οδηγό αλλά κατι κάνω λάθος. Πρέπει στο ΜΤ να σετάρω και pppt server και pppt client???

----------


## nikolas_350

Θα πρέπει να μας πεις δυο λόγια παραπάνω για καταλάβουμε τι έχεις κάνει.
Πάντως εάν το δοκιμάζεις μέσα από το σπίτι (lan), τα περισσότερα adsl router και το linksys σε οδηγούν σε αυτά και όχι εκεί που έχεις δηλώσει το dmz.
Θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσεις από την wan
add: 



> Πρέπει στο ΜΤ να σετάρω και pppt server και pppt client???


Εσύ το pptp server στο mt και αυτός που θα μπαίνει με vpn θα τρέχει το dial-out από pc, smart phone, mt, whatever.

----------


## jkarabas

Νικόλα καλημέρα έχω το wag200 το δοκιμάζω απο το σπίτι (lan) πάω στο dmz -> enable και το δίνω στην ip του mikrotik. Ακολουθώ αυτά που λέει ο οδηγός. Έχω ένα dyndns λογαριασμό περασμένο αλλά όταν το δίνω dmz και πάω να το ανοίξω απο web κανονικά έπρεπε να να ανοίξει η σελίδα του mikrotik αλλά αυτό δεν δουλεύει.
Τι εννοείς να το δοκιμάσω απο την wan? Να ενεργοποιήσω την wireless του adsl router στο σπίτι;

Ο οδηγός για το σετάρισμα vpn είναι σωστός; να ακολουθήσω τα βήματά του;

----------


## nikolas_350

Wan = wide area network (public) 
Lan = local area network (privet) 
Wlan = wireless local area network (privet)



> κανονικά έπρεπε να να ανοίξει η σελίδα του mikrotik αλλά αυτό δεν δουλεύει.


Δεν ανοίγει τίποτα, σε πάει κάπου αλλού; Για να το δεις θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσεις από άλλη dsl.
Αλλά αρχικά δες εάν το dyndns είναι σωστό με ένα nslookup εάν σου δείχνει την ip που έχει πάρει το adsl router σου από τον πάροχο.



> Ο οδηγός για το σετάρισμα vpn είναι σωστός; να ακολουθήσω τα βήματά του;


Λίγο πολύ έτσι πιστεύω, με αυτή την εντύπωση έχω μείνει, πες μας και εμάς .

----------


## jkarabas

> Wan = wide area network (public) 
> Lan = local area network (privet) 
> Wlan = wireless local area network (privet)


Κοίτα τις περισσότερες φορές όταν γράφουμε δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχει έκφραση, σαφώς και ξέρω τι σημαίνει wan το ξεπέρασα πριν πολλά χρόνια αυτό το στάδιο... ::  απλά μου φάνηκε περίεργο γιατί να ενεργοποιήσω το wan για να δουλέψει το DMZ.

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν ενεργοποιείς κάτι.
Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι το dmz λειτουργεί (στα περισσότερα adsl router) μόνο όταν το αίτημα έρχεται από το internet.
Τοπικά σε πηγαίνει στο ίδιο το adsl router
Με το dyndns είσαι εντάξει;

----------


## jkarabas

Με το dyndns τώρα που το δοκιμάζω απο τη δουλειά ενώ μου λέει ότι είναι connect και μου έχει και την ip....... δεν παίζει. Μπαίνω μέσω vpn και έτσι το βλέπω και απο μέσα ότι είναι connect.
Κανονικά έπρεπε δίνοντας το να μου ανοίγει τον adsl router μου. Τι να πω....

----------


## jkarabas

Το Dyndns παίζει κανονικά είχα κάνει ένα λάθος σε μια πόρτα μέσα στο router για αυτό δεν μου άνοιγε η σελίδα. Δουλεύει κανονικά και όταν το δίνει ανοίγει το adsl router μου.
Περίμενα ενεργοποιώντας το DMZ ,να ανοίγει το mikrotik όπως αναφέρεστε στον οδηγό.
Πάντως όταν το ενεργοποιώ δεν ανοίγει τον router. Υποψιάζομαι ότι κάτι παίζεται με τα ports.

----------


## jkarabas

Όταν κάνω enable το DMZ και πατάω save settings παράλληλα έχω ανοιχτό παράθυρο σε cmd με ping -t στην ιντερνιτική ip του adsl router. Για κάποια δεύτερα παίζει κανονικά μετά κόβεται.

----------


## nikolas_350

> ....είχα κάνει ένα λάθος σε μια πόρτα μέσα στο router....Υποψιάζομαι ότι κάτι παίζεται με τα ports


Κάνεις παράλληλα και port forwarding; από ποιο router εννοείς adsl ή mt ;
Μπορούμε κάπως να δούμε της ρυθμίσεις σου;

Λογικά μετά το dmz δεν θες κάτι άλλο, η public ip ανατίθεται στο mt
Nat έχεις στο adsl;
Κάπου θα έχεις κάτι λάθος αλλά έτσι ψάχνουμε τελείως στα τυφλά.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! αν θελεις να μπορεις να μπεις μεσω internet στο Mikrotik σου δλδ στο winbox, απλά χρειαζεσαι ενα service πχ DynDNS αν δεν εχεις static ip στο internet, και στο ADSLrouter σου ανοιγεις την πορτα 8291 (αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτη ειναι). Το DMZ ειναι καλο να αποφευγεται γιατι ανοιγει ολες τις πορτες σε μια συγκεκριμενη ip, ποτε δεν το συμπάθησα και δεν υπάρχει λογος να το χρησιμοποιείς. Ειχα κανει αυτο που λεω οταν ειχα PC με ΜΤ, γιατί τωρα εχω Rspro με openwrt και ΠΑΝΤΑ δουλευε μια χαρά! ετσι δεν ειναι αναγκη να δουλευεις με VPN για να μπορείς να μπει στο winbox στο MT σου!
Αν θες να κανεις VPN ανοιγεις την πορτα 1723 απο το adsl router σου απλα και παλι δεν ειναι αναγκη η χρηση DMZ. Στο MT αν δεν δουλευεις με νουμερα που ανήκουν σε αλλο subnet πχ 192.168.χ.χ τοτε δεν χρειαζεσαι ΝΑΤ! εγώ στο openwrt εχω openvpn server και δεν εχω πουθενά ΝΑΤ αλλα οι ip's που δινω ειναι κομμένες μέσα στο subnet που εχει ο κόμβος μου δεν ειναι δλδ αλλα εικονικα νουμερα! στο ΜΤ οταν ειχα VPN server εδινα σε 192.168.1.1 πχ και οντως θελει ΝΑΤ! (Στο ΜΤ οχι στο adsl router).

----------


## tritsako

> Καλησπέρα! αν θελεις να μπορεις να μπεις μεσω internet στο Mikrotik σου δλδ στο winbox, απλά χρειαζεσαι ενα service πχ DynDNS αν δεν εχεις static ip στο internet, και στο ADSLrouter σου ανοιγεις την πορτα 8291 (αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτη ειναι). Το DMZ ειναι καλο να αποφευγεται γιατι ανοιγει ολες τις πορτες σε μια συγκεκριμενη ip, ποτε δεν το συμπάθησα και δεν υπάρχει λογος να το χρησιμοποιείς. Ειχα κανει αυτο που λεω οταν ειχα PC με ΜΤ, γιατί τωρα εχω Rspro με openwrt και ΠΑΝΤΑ δουλευε μια χαρά! ετσι δεν ειναι αναγκη να δουλευεις με VPN για να μπορείς να μπει στο winbox στο MT σου!
> Αν θες να κανεις VPN ανοιγεις την πορτα 1723 απο το adsl router σου απλα και παλι δεν ειναι αναγκη η χρηση DMZ. Στο MT αν δεν δουλευεις με νουμερα που ανήκουν σε αλλο subnet πχ 192.168.χ.χ τοτε δεν χρειαζεσαι ΝΑΤ! εγώ στο openwrt εχω openvpn server και δεν εχω πουθενά ΝΑΤ αλλα οι ip's που δινω ειναι κομμένες μέσα στο subnet που εχει ο κόμβος μου δεν ειναι δλδ αλλα εικονικα νουμερα! στο ΜΤ οταν ειχα VPN server εδινα σε 192.168.1.1 πχ και οντως θελει ΝΑΤ! (Στο ΜΤ οχι στο adsl router).


++++

----------


## jkarabas

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά ήδη το έχω υλοποιήσω με την ανεκτίμητη βοήθεια του JB172 και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτό για το χρόνο που διέθεσε. 
Πράγματι διαβάζοντας το help του router για το DMZ κάνοντας το enable "υποτίθεται" ότι ανοίγει αυτόματα όλες τις πόρτες στην Ip που θα το δώσεις. Τελικά δεν το χρησιμοποίησα. Υλοποίησα τα port forwarding και όλα καλά. Νομίζω μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια. Dyndns ήδη χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και αρκετό διάστημα.
Δυστυχώς για όλους μας τα configurations των routers διαφέρουν αλλά λίγο πολύ η φιλοσοφία είναι η ίδια. Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## nikolas_350

Όλα καλά τότε αφού σε ανέλαβε ο jb  :: 

Το θέμα ασφάλειας είναι από τα πρώτα που αναφέρετε στον οδηγό.



> _Δεν χρειάσθηκαν πάνω από 5 λεπτά από την στιγμή που εκθέσαμε το router στο internet για να πλημμυρίσουν τα log με επιθέσεις κυρίως ssh που δεχτήκαμε.*_


Η επιλογή του dmz είχε γίνει από θέμα απλότητας ρύθμισης. Το port forward γίνεται με διαφορετικό τρόπο σε κάθε router. Επίσης τότε που γράφτηκε υπήρχαν μερικά adsl που είχα πρόβλημα με το p/f (όπως και post σε αυτό το θέμα). Ωστόσο προτείνεται και αυτό. 



> _(εναλλακτικά μπορούμε να κάνουμε port forwarding την 8291 για winbox 80 για webbox 21 για ftp και 1723 για vpn)._


Υπάρχει μάλιστα θέμα στο forum με adsl router που παρά το port forward που είχε, δεν υποστήριζε ppptp pass-through. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση σαν λύση μπήκε το adsl router σαν γέφυρα και της pppoe κλήσεις της ανέλαβε το mt παίρνοντας κατευθείαν ιντερνετική ip. Από θέμα ασφαλείας είμαστε δηλαδή στα ίδια.

Για nat δεν βλέπω να γράφεται κάτι στον οδηγό για το mt. Ωστόσο εάν δεν κάνω λάθος η μόνη περίπτωση που μπορώ να φανταστώ το adsl router να το έχει απενεργοποιημένο είναι στην περίπτωση που έχουμε static subnet από τον provider π.χ. /29 (όχι μόνο μια static ip) και έχουμε απόδοση της ιντερνετικές ip κατευθείαν σε κάποια μηχανήματα μας.

Το τελευταίο κομμάτι του οδηγού με τα bridge & eoip απλά αγνοείστε το. Δεν έχει γραφτεί καν για ασύρματες κοινότητες αλλά σε περιβάλλον γραφείου όπου το ζητούμενο ήταν τα δυο άκρα να είναι σε κοινό υποδίκτυο για να βλέπουν τα win τους neighbors. Φοβερά ανορθόδοξο αλλά παραδόξος δούλευε.

Ο.κ ο οδηγός και παλιός είναι και ελλείψεις έχει, στο χέρι μας είναι να τον εμπλουτίσουμε, συμπληρώσουμε, διορθώσουμε. Αρκεί να υπάρχουν προτάσεις που να βοηθήσου τους επομένους.  :: 

add
Ακόμα πιο χρήσιμο από ένα οδηγό είναι η εμπειρία του κάθε χρήστη και το feedback που μπορεί να δώσει. Π.χ. στο τάδε adsl router δεν δούλεψε έτσι και ήθελε αυτό ή προτίμησα να το κάνω έτσι για αυτό το λόγω κλπ.

Αλλά συνήθως όλοι γράφουν το πρόβλημα που έχουν και αν το λύσουν δεν ξαναγραφούν.

----------


## Nikiforos

Να συμπληρώσω κάτι. Δυστυχώς τα VPN που χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως είναι το PPTP που ειναι πολυ ξεπερασμένο πλέον, και ακόμα χειρότερα αν τα links τα ενδιάμεσα δεν παιζουν συμμετρικά ή αν η δρομολόγηση από αλλού πάει και από αλλού έρχεται πολλές φορές το VPN αυτό δεν μπορεί να παίξει απλά ή μπορεί να αποσυνδέεται τακτικά. Επειδή το είχα πάθει όταν ήθελα να δώσω internet στο εξοχικό μου με 2 MT, είχα τελικά δουλέψει EoiP Tunnel και είχα λυσει αυτο το πρόβλημα. Το κακό είναι πως δεν είναι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ασφαλές! δεν χρησιμοποιεί και κρυπτογράφηση κτλ και ειναι πολύ χύμα. Στην ουσία κάνεις ενα tunnel απο την μια ακρη στην αλλη και περνάς routes, έτσι το αλλο ακρο νομιζει πως ειναι τοπικα το ADSL router και εχουμε internet, κάπως έτσι. Προτείνω για λόγους ασφαλείας να δουλευετε καλύτερα το OPENVPN, απο την έκδοση 3.22 εχει και το ονομάζει OVPN. Μαλιστα μπορει να παιξει με πολλους συνδυασμους απο pc σε MT και το αναποδο ακομα και απο Openwrt σε MT ετσι το εχω εγώ. Για περισσότερα δειτε εδω: http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/OpenVPN απλά να έχετε υπόψη πως στο ΜΤ και ΜΟΝΟ δεν υποστηρίζει LZO compression, καθώς και UDP protocol θελει TCP μόνο, σε linux δεν υπαρχουν αυτοί οι περιορισμοί. Εμενα μου εχει λυσει τα χέρια σε όλες τις συσκευές μου. (Rspro με Openwrt 10.03, MT 5,7, iphone 4, android OS και pc με winxp στην δουλειά).

Y.Γ για λογους ασφαλειας του router σας μην δουλεύετε με το DMZ, απλά κανετε port forward τις ip 1723 (VPN) και 8291 (Winbox).

----------


## jkarabas

Επειδή αυτές τις μέρες ασχολήθηκα μαζί με τον jb για το στήσιμο του vpn μου στο mikrotik. Έτσι αποφασίσαμε να φτιάξουμε έναν οδηγό (σε συνέχεια του οδηγού του Νικόλα) για το πως στήνουμε στο mikrotik ένα VPN server για maximum 5 users με ίδιο username και password (awmn / awmn). Παίζει άψογα.
Επίσης προσθέσαμε στον οδηγό του Νικόλα (Mini vpn tutorial μέσω mikrotik) 2 σελίδες για το Wag200 όσο αφορά το security κομμάτι. Αντιμετωπίσαμε κάποια θεματάκια τα οποία λυθήκανε.
Φτιάξαμε επίσης έναν οδηγό για client vpn σε win7 (για να είμαστε μέσα στα πράγματα).
Όλα αυτά με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Ξιφία jb..... ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Εγώ θα πω ένα Μπράβο γιατί αν και παλιός μας ήρθες με νέα διάθεση ξοδεύοντας λίγο από τον χρόνο σου για να γράψεις κάτι εδώ.
Θα τα κάνω και ένα copy στην πρώτη σελίδα για να είναι μαζεμένα.

----------


## θανάσης

στο Wiki του AWMN

----------


## jkarabas

> Εγώ θα πω ένα Μπράβο γιατί αν και παλιός μας ήρθες με νέα διάθεση ξοδεύοντας λίγο από τον χρόνο σου για να γράψεις κάτι εδώ.
> Θα τα κάνω και ένα copy στην πρώτη σελίδα για να είναι μαζεμένα.


Σε ευχαριστώ Νικόλα, απλά είμαι άνθρωπος που δεν ξεχνώ τους καλούς ανθρώπους και αυτό το δίκτυο είναι γεμάτο από τέτοιους. Στενοχωριέμαι διότι έχουν αδρανήσει φίλοι που τους οφείλω πολλά πράγματα. Θα έχουν τους λόγους τους, αυτοί ξέρουν. Να είναι καλά και ο δάσκαλος jb που με ξύπνησε λίγο.... ::  (Τον έπρηξα τον άνθρωπο)
Εντός ημερών θα κυκλοφορήσω και tutorial για ρυθμίσεις vnc στο mikrotik και στον router μας. Υλοποιήθηκε και αυτό.

Υ.Γ Παρεμπίπτοντος ψάχνω και για Link οποιος ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## nikolas_350

Τώρα το καλοκαίρι τι πιο συνηθισμένο από το να κάνουμε ένα vpn στον κόμβο μας από ένα smart phone.
Σε νέες & custom rom θα βρούμε επιλογές για αυτό που στα windows αναφέρεται ως “χρήση προεπιλεγμένη πύλης” που συνήθως δεν πρέπει να είναι τσεκαρισμένο για να μην παίρνουμε internet από το vpn (που λογικά δεν θα δίνει)
Σε παλιές rom όμως δεν θα βρούμε πολλές ρυθμίσεις με αποτέλεσμα εάν συνδεθούμε στο vpn δεν θα έχουμε internet.

Ένα απλό (αλλά προσεχτικό) nat θα μας δώσει την λύση εάν βέβαια εχουμε internet στον κόμβο.
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat dst-address=!10.0.0.0/8 src-address=10.25.176.138 (την remote ip του vpn)

Δεν έχει και πολύ τεχνικό ενδιαφέρον αλλά ένα παιδί το συζήταγε στους Αμππελοgarden και είπα να το γράψω να υπάρχει και εδώ.

----------


## NetTraptor

VPN Για όλους. Μέχρι να φτιάξουμε χρήστες μεμονωμένους ορίστε ένα FREE 

hostname: vpn.awmn.net
user: awmn
password: awmn

----------


## nikolas_350

Ωραία να έχουμε, πάντα χρειάζονται.

Τώρα λίγο καθυστερημένα αλλά κάλλιο αβγά παρά πουρέ.
Μερικά script που μπορεί να φανούν χρήσιμα...

Ανανέωση στην υπηρεσία DynDns


```
# Set needed variables
:local username "username"
:local password "password"
:local hostname "hostname.dyndns-domain"

:global dyndnsForce
:global previousIP

# print some debug info
:log info ("UpdateDynDNS: username = $username")
:log info ("UpdateDynDNS: password = $password")
:log info ("UpdateDynDNS: hostname = $hostname")
:log info ("UpdateDynDNS: previousIP = $previousIP")

# get the current IP address from the internet (in case of double-nat)
/tool fetch mode=http address="checkip.dyndns.org" src-path="/" dst-path="/dyndns.checkip.html"
:local result [/file get dyndns.checkip.html contents]

# parse the current IP result
:local resultLen [:len $result]
:local startLoc [:find $result ": " -1]
:set startLoc ($startLoc + 2)
:local endLoc [:find $result "</body>" -1]
:local currentIP [:pick $result $startLoc $endLoc]
:log info "UpdateDynDNS: currentIP = $currentIP"

# Remove the # on next line to force an update every single time - useful for debugging, but you could end up getting blacklisted by DynDNS!
#:set dyndnsForce true

# Determine if dyndns update is needed
# more dyndns updater request details available at http://www.dyndns.com/developers/specs/syntax.html
#:if (($currentIP != $previousIP) || ($dyndnsForce = true)) do={
    :set dyndnsForce false
    :set previousIP $currentIP
    /tool fetch user=$username password=$password mode=http address="members.dyndns.org" src-path="/nic/update?hostname=$hostname&myip=$currentIP" dst-path="/dyndns.txt"
    :local result [/file get dyndns.txt contents]
    :log info ("UpdateDynDNS: Dyndns update needed")
    :log info ("UpdateDynDNS: Dyndns Update Result: ".$result)
    :put ("Dyndns Update Result: ".$result)
} else={
    :log info ("UpdateDynDNS: No dyndns update needed")
}
```

Για ανανέωση από την πλευρά του client ενός dyndns σε ip


```
:global pptpinterface "interface_name" (το όνομα του interface στο ppptp)
:global pptpconnecthost "hostname.dyndns-domain" 

:global pptphostip [:resolve $pptpconnecthost] 
:global pptpconnectto [/interface pptp-client get $pptpinterface connect-to] 
:if ($pptphostip != $pptpconnectto) do={ 
:log info "Updating VPN server ip" 
/interface pptp-client set $pptpinterface connect-to=$pptphostip}
```

και ένα που έχει δοκιμάσει ο tsatasos
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...805#post539805


```
/system script add name="resolver" source=
{
:local resolvedIP [:resolve "mydomain.ath.cx"];
:local pptpID [/interface pptp-client find comment="mypptp"];
:local currentIP [/interface pptp-client get $pptpID connect-to];

:if ($resolvedIP != $currentIP) do={
   /interface pptp-client set $pptpID connect-to=$resolvedIP;
   /log info "dyndns ip updated";
}
}
```


Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ είναι μάλλον το σωστό.

----------

